# Post a funny picture of yourself.



## EbonySSBBW (May 8, 2006)

I'll get it started.  






This picture was taken in front of the ferris wheel at Navy Pier in Chicago.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Beware the Beast hiding in the Juniper! Aaaaaiiiiiieeeeeee!!!


----------



## Donna (May 8, 2006)

I am probably going to hate myself. but this was a running joke in chat for a long time since I always posted "glamour" shots of myself there.


----------



## Chimpi (May 8, 2006)

Haha, don't hate yourself at all, Donnaalicious. Nothing to be ashamed about!


----------



## Mokojumbie (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Mini (May 8, 2006)

All I can say in my defense is that I was *trying* to look horrible. 

View attachment HA!!!!.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2006)

I think you can already see that on my Avatar!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (May 8, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Haha, don't hate yourself at all, Donnaalicious. Nothing to be ashamed about!



*Chimpi...ummmmm.....you....ummmmm....good looking....ummmm...... chap, you!!!!

Now when was my appointment to have my glasses tested?!....  *


----------



## Ash (May 8, 2006)

The fuzzy lump is my dog, licking my face just as the camera takes the picture.


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 8, 2006)

just before a shoot, no makeup, hair curled under the net..a green pen up my nose...what a hottie!!!:eat2: 

View attachment Picture023.jpg


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 8, 2006)

ohhh another one...i call this "YIKES" 

View attachment Picture039.jpg


----------



## UberAris (May 8, 2006)

Dark Jedi Goodness


----------



## Chimpi (May 8, 2006)

Ashley said:


> The fuzzy lump is my dog, licking my face just as the camera takes the picture.



I thoroughly enjoyed that.  I hadn't even noticed a fuzzy "lump" until I read your post (which I always look at pictures and then read the description).

Tiger's Lily: I have yet to see a doctor about my growing eyeballs. It's getting very, very frightening!


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2006)

Warning: It's a big pic.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 8, 2006)

These are great. Mini, that's actually the best shot of you I've seen.

Here's one where I look like a drunk blow-up doll "depending on the kindness of strangers." I was none of the above.


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

BBabe, that's...fantastic. And by fantastic, I mean, awful. And by awful, I mean fantastic, again!!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 8, 2006)

Ain't I a looker??! 

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 8, 2006)




----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I'll get it started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you just had the most astonishing revelation ever.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 8, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I'll get it started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I saw an image like this was in the stained glass window of a Catholic church.


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

That's called a cruciform nimbus!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Here's one where I look like a drunk blow-up doll "depending on the kindness of strangers." I was none of the above.



Dammit....tea all over the keyboard....


Here's me, in all my gorgeousity


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 8, 2006)

I needed that laugh before heading off to class. You guys, those pictures are great! Funny stuff!


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 8, 2006)

*How wouldgya like too kiss these lips baby!?* 

View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 8, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Haha, don't hate yourself at all, Donnaalicious. Nothing to be ashamed about!


 
Hey Chimpi, thay's are the cutest widdle wips I eber did see, is they poised for a smooch? :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2006)

Yikes!!! Chimpi, what happened to ya, man???  :shocked:


----------



## saucywench (May 8, 2006)

Now that's a hairstyle that Patti LaBelle would envy.


----------



## biggie (May 8, 2006)

Tina said:


>



I like that picture of us, Honey. My Amazon, you. :smitten: 

How about these ones...?

Not quite ready to play doctor...






Displaying with glee the best gift I ever received from a friend (rrriiiight...)






Meeting Lou Ferrigno a few years ago...What a wimp! It's all special effects.






After a tough day at work (and a bad hair day at that!)






Working on my dreaded new look! :doh: 






I seem to have a lot of choices of goofy pictures. Just my nature I guess! 

View attachment doctor-ericsm.jpg


View attachment Ãric-et-sa-cochonnesm.jpg


View attachment Hulericsm.jpg


View attachment madman.jpg


View attachment PICT0255sm.jpg


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2006)

Heh. You definitely have way more goofy pics of you than I do of myself, Love. You might remember this one, though:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 8, 2006)

Could Tina and Biggie be any cuter??? Aaaaawwwww


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 8, 2006)

biggie said:


> Meeting Lou Ferrigno a few years ago...What a wimp! It's all special effects.



That one made me howl!

Biggie, you are so cute. And Tina, you are so hot.  

Brenda


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, Brenda and Sandie.  

Big *is* cute, isn't he? He's a ham, too. Can you tell? :wubu:


----------



## love dubh (May 8, 2006)

My first time smoking hookah, and I had a cold. Thus, I look ridiculous.





Crabwalking for my dorm's "Olympics." I didn't remember it being SO HARDomgomg.





Hopping back from the wall I had to crabwalk to in the race. 





We had a drag show. I dressed up as the stereotypical emo kid, and lipsynched to "Ohio is For Lovers" by Hawthorne Heights...

Edit: I'm not from Old Bridge.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

Maire, you're "elektrik." LMFAO!


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. You definitely have way more goofy pics of you than I do of myself, Love. You might remember this one, though:



Okay, that's just downright adorable.

And the last of Maire's pics is hilarious.


----------



## love dubh (May 8, 2006)

Je suis...quoi?? *confounded and doesn't get it*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

"Elektrik" is an emo kid thing. Don't worry about it.


----------



## love dubh (May 8, 2006)

I've never heard of that.


But then again, I'm not a scene kid...At least, I'm part of "the scene" that no one likes: ska!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

I don't get to play with any scenesters of any sort, although I sometimes enjoy dressing up like a sexy June Cleaver and mincing around.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

_A picture of me and my sister, Lisa. *years ago*_

View attachment jeffd.jpg


_A picture of me and my high school friend, Jeremy. *also years ago*_

View attachment jeffj.jpg


----------



## swordchick (May 9, 2006)

View attachment 5841

my cabin mate, fun ship freddie & I on the carnival paradise 

View attachment 5842

Me being surprised on my 27th birthday

View attachment 5843


Me and et at the millennium dome, london

I miss my afro puffs!


----------



## biggie (May 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. You definitely have way more goofy pics of you than I do of myself, Love. You might remember this one, though:




Ha, how can I forget such a blissful moment? Nothing can look goofy in a hot tub...

Ok, maybe they can...


----------



## biggie (May 9, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Could Tina and Biggie be any cuter??? Aaaaawwwww



Thanks Sandie. I guess we should change your signature for "Save a horse, ride a BBW"


----------



## biggie (May 9, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> That one made me howl!
> 
> Biggie, you are so cute. And Tina, you are so hot.
> 
> Brenda



Thanks Brenda, I agree with the part about Tina being hot. As for me being cute, I guess I'll have to take it as "bulldog" cute.


----------



## biggie (May 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Brenda and Sandie.
> 
> Big *is* cute, isn't he? He's a ham, too. Can you tell? :wubu:



All right. Will everybody stop it with the "cute" thing. 

I actually try to be "ruggedly handsome"

"Cute"! Ha! 

View attachment ericzombiesma.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 9, 2006)

This is the worst picture I think Ive ever taken of course I was trying to look funny.


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2006)

All of mine are funny...well, at least the ones that are not scary...this one may fit both classifications. 

View attachment Zan soot faced.jpg


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2006)

biggie said:


> Thanks Brenda, I agree with the part about Tina being hot. As for me being cute, I guess I'll have to take it as "bulldog" cute.



Bulldog *puppy* cute, my puppy.  It just doesn't get any cuter, honey.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 10, 2006)

I call this Fondue Fun


----------



## BBWMoon (May 10, 2006)

I wasn't really feeling "The Bib" thing


----------



## biggie (May 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Bulldog *puppy* cute, my puppy.  It just doesn't get any cuter, honey.



Awwwww! Cute puppy!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 10, 2006)

Zandoz, have you just napped in a coal mine during a tic-tac-toe tourney on Ash Wednesday in that photo? I'd love to hear the backstory.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2006)

I so could hold and kiss and kiss and kiss and hug and hold your puppy for the rest of forever, Tina!


----------



## Tina (May 10, 2006)

Isn't she adorable, SL? Wish she was my puppy! I posted her to show the silly Biggie that he's as cute as a pup (because he puts his looks down), and that he's *my* puppy. I think maybe because of my wording he missed it, though. 

I love the adorable fat puppy bellies, and the stinky puppy breath and licks. Love it. I want one now!

I sure hope you make it down my way; I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Mini (May 10, 2006)

I think this is a good look for me.


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2006)

biggie said:


> I like that picture of us, Honey. My Amazon, you. :smitten:
> 
> How about these ones...?
> 
> Displaying with glee the best gift I ever received from a friend (rrriiiight...)




Are those lil'piggies doing what I think they are??View attachment spit.gif


Oh my...:shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Zandoz, have you just napped in a coal mine during a tic-tac-toe tourney on Ash Wednesday in that photo? I'd love to hear the backstory.



I could just say it's me on one of my better days...and not be too off base...LOL

Actually, it's a bit of a long story, that I'll try to make short. Our house is 100+ years old...and a perpetual rehab project. That day, we were working in the kitchen, taking down the old ceiling. We pulled down about a 10 foot square section in one piece, before we discovered that there was probably close to a half tone of soot accumulated between the ceiling and the floor above. That pic is the result, after the soot cloud settled. Apparently, for probably 60 of those 100 years there had been a coal burning stove in there, and there had been a leak in the chimney between the kitchen ceiling and the 2nd floor.


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2006)

The Crwazy WubbyTubbys:


----------



## sunandshadow (May 10, 2006)

Me and ataraxia, a few years ago in college:





Me the swooning Juliet:





Save a horse, ride a cowboy!  





And me a long long time ago (highschool) in drag as a mafioso:


----------



## Littleghost (May 10, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Dark Jedi Goodness


No offense intended, but I can't help but think "Jedi frodo baggins" when I look at that pic. Now I have to find an especially "Harry Potter" photo of me to post in reparations. :doh: 

That's it. I'm not wearing glasses for the rest of my life,
--Littleghost


----------



## biggie (May 10, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Are those lil'piggies doing what I think they are??View attachment 5878
> 
> 
> Oh my...:shocked:



Naaahhh, they're just playing doctor!


----------



## biggie (May 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Isn't she adorable, SL? Wish she was my puppy! I posted her to show the silly Biggie that he's as cute as a pup (because he puts his looks down), and that he's *my* puppy. I think maybe because of my wording he missed it, though.
> 
> I love the adorable fat puppy bellies, and the stinky puppy breath and licks. Love it. I want one now!
> 
> I sure hope you make it down my way; I'd love to meet you.



Oh, I got the reference right, Honey. But the only way I could respond without exhibiting too much false modesty was by commenting on how cute the puppy was!

Thanks, my love!


----------



## Littleghost (May 10, 2006)

Actually, you _did_ ask for it but that's not catchy, is it? 
It was either this, or me as Charlie Chaplin, and I didn't want to show up to the party wearing Adolf's mustache. 

Just a little off,
--Littleghost 

View attachment IMG_0101.JPG


----------



## UberAris (May 11, 2006)

> No offense intended, but I can't help but think "Jedi frodo baggins" when I look at that pic.



meh.... LOTR, Dark Jedi, Evilness... fire... good mix if I do say so myself


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

biggie said:


> Oh, I got the reference right, Honey. But the only way I could respond without exhibiting too much false modesty was by commenting on how cute the puppy was!
> 
> Thanks, my love!



Ahh, okay, Mr. Y. Yes, the puppy is cute... I'll save the rest of it for the phone, tomorrow.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Isn't she adorable, SL? Wish she was my puppy! I posted her to show the silly Biggie that he's as cute as a pup (because he puts his looks down), and that he's *my* puppy. I think maybe because of my wording he missed it, though.
> 
> I love the adorable fat puppy bellies, and the stinky puppy breath and licks. Love it. I want one now!
> 
> I sure hope you make it down my way; I'd love to meet you.



I LOVE puppies. You guys should get a puppy.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2006)

We hope to after we are settled in together, but it's going to be a little while, and there will be too much going on in the mean time for me to properly care for a pup. So for now, it's just not practical. I can't tell you how badly I want to -- we both want to. Someday!


----------



## love dubh (May 11, 2006)

A bunch of dormies: myself, my boyfriend (the boy in the photo, whose head, coincidentally, I am shaving in my profile photo), his roomie Chris, and our friend Matt, camped out on the lawn of the quad at RU.

I was feigning shock, being such an old-fashioned lady-like lady, sleeping in close quarters with three men! OH MY!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 12, 2006)

Didn't know I was a deity, didja?

View attachment Copy of ME_113.JPG​


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2006)

biggie said:


> How about these ones...?
> 
> After a tough day at work (and a bad hair day at that!)
> 
> ...



Your "madman" pic is a total classic, biggie!


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> All of mine are funny...well, at least the ones that are not scary...this one may fit both classifications.



This one's great, Zandoz!  Would be _perfect_ for a dating site. You could advertise for a woman with a soot fetish.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 12, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Didn't know I was a deity, didja?
> 
> View attachment 5934​


Reminds me of a Neil Diamond concert I saw once.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Last time I saw an image like this was in the stained glass window of a Catholic church.


I keep hearing hallelujah over and over.


----------



## Cat (May 12, 2006)

I'm feeling Summer approaching, so obviously, I think of snow.






or this ditty


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This one's great, Zandoz!  Would be _perfect_ for a dating site. You could advertise for a woman with a soot fetish.



Who knows...back when I was single, "normal" pics of me never got any responses...LOL


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2006)

My various expressions of goofiness:


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2006)

Heh. That top one is scary, Joy.  

You are quite beautiful.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2006)

Thank you, Tina...someone as gorgeous as yourself paying me such a compliment makes my day!


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2006)

Thank you. Just telling the truth.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 16, 2006)

I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.


----------



## Ivy (May 16, 2006)

Best. Thread. EVER.

here's mine-


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.




Cool picture, Jack!


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Best. Thread. EVER.
> 
> here's mine-




Thank you, Ivy, for the PERFECT start to what's going to be a long day.

...I have to say, though, that this picture is totally asking for some Photoshopping.


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.



Too cool for school, Jack.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.


 
*Hey Jack!*

* My fourteen year old daughter says, HECK YESS!*


----------



## Ivy (May 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Thank you, Ivy, for the PERFECT start to what's going to be a long day.
> 
> ...I have to say, though, that this picture is totally asking for some Photoshopping.



Haha, go for it!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2006)

Dressed in a post apocalyptic wedding dress singing "No Me Quitte Pas" 

View attachment bluedoorjanie.jpeg


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.


LIES!









pants.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.



I think I am in lurve...:smitten:


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2006)

Can't remember if I've posted this picture here before.


----------



## Scarlette (May 16, 2006)

#1~Me getting goosed by a rose bush during a shoot.....

#2~I was making faces at roomie and she decided it would be funny to snap a pic when i didn't know it! 

View attachment Balloons 045.jpg


View attachment Neighbor fun 191.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this picture here before.




Oh Mini, I'm giggling too much to even come up with a decent zinger


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Haha, go for it!



*Lilly covers eyes*

Is my mind the only one in the gutter here?


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.


*
Love that shot Jack!*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

*Self portait with the new digital cam....cannot get the knack of the damned thing.
Nose hair anyone? I know, not really funny...just funny looking!*


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't wear nearly this much make-up anymore.



*The Ace Frehley makeup aside, you remind me of Peter Frampton in his heyday.

Drool...:smitten: *


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Best. Thread. EVER.
> 
> here's mine-




*I love it Ivy! You look like one hell of a kick ass woman...*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 14, 2006)

*Here are a few of the many goofy pics of me I have. Justin and I love to take pictures..lol...*


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 14, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> But then again, I'm not a scene kid...At least, I'm part of "the scene" that no one likes: ska!



Hmm... And you're from New Jersey? Are you going to the Summer Campout? My best friend's ska band, The Nerd Who Ate St. Louis, is playing.

And to keep with the thread...


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's a pic I did of me and my friends/brothers. I'm the top-left

http://www.deviantart.com/view/17455714/

And here's me and my little lightsaber.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/28599282/


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 15, 2006)

How did I not find this thread earlier? Here's my contribution... it was 8:30am at the tail end of my sleep-deprived Israel trip, and my friend wakes me up after I'd dozed off on the bus and proceeds to snap a photo of me right as I turn around. Priceless, don't you think? 

View attachment DSCN0375.jpg


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 15, 2006)

Helping my mom test her camera. Possibly posted before. 

View attachment choke.jpg


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 16, 2006)

You all have posted some really funny pictures! Ok, I found another one to post. It was taken last summer on the way home from Chicago...had to find some way to entertain ourselves.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 17, 2006)

This pic is from 1998, when I worked for Kindercare. I was only one who actually liked to watch Barney.



​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

I have at least 300 high-quality ridiculous pictures of myself from doing organizing work being documented by a professional photographer. This meant no makeup, no sleep, little food, and a whole lot of stress. So many sleeping pictures from quick naps:





I'm beautiful even when I want to pull my hair out and cry:





And this is it, the pinnacle. It's the SAME face I make EVERY time someone snaps a photo of me when I'm laughing or smiling. I define and re-define the goofy, toothy grin.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow what a fun thread! You can't read through it without smiling... 








Okay here's the original:



​


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

*Saving this topic from obscurity with some completely dorky pictures of myself. Enjoy *










*My sister was playing with Photoshop and came up with this. I'm still unsure if she did it as a joke*


----------



## love dubh (Jul 29, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> How did I not find this thread earlier? Here's my contribution... it was 8:30am at the tail end of my sleep-deprived Israel trip, and my friend wakes me up after I'd dozed off on the bus and proceeds to snap a photo of me right as I turn around. Priceless, don't you think?



87, you're a hottie. I love the rugged look. :] I'm just a suckah for bearded men.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 29, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> 87, you're a hottie. I love the rugged look. :] I'm just a suckah for bearded men.



Hehe... thanks Maire! I've got some crazy ones where I'm more than desheveled that are very much in this same rugged/shaggy category, but for some reason they're too big of a file to post. But yeah, that was real sweet of ya


----------

